# What to look out for



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Here in about two months I will be looking at buying a B13 four door what I want to know is if there is any common problems to look out for i.e rust in places, seat belts that stop working ect. Also what is the difference in options between the E, XE and GXE now I figure that the SE is the nicest of them with the SE-R being top dog. Which would be better for a nice family car, I will be doing little mods on it mainly visual. I would like some ementities A/c P/W/L Cruise those all would be nice. also is there a difference in seats between the models if so which has the best seats Most comfy. Sorry so long just trying to do a little research so I know what I want to look for.

PS the SR only came in the SE-R correct or was it in the SE as well


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

yes, SE and SE-R are availible seperatly, BUT they are only availible as coupes( *if you find a 4 door se or se-r, the seller is lying*) 

if you want 4 doors you'll be looking at E, GXE, or XE styles. 

E (clicky): base model, nothing fancy. all the items below are also found on XE and GXE trim levels, so i wont add them to the other lists.
-Bucket Seats 
-Power Brakes 
-Rear Window Defroster 
-Velour/Cloth Seats 
-1.6L I4 DOHC 16V FI Engine (110hp) 

XE (clicky): mid-range. nice ammenities, nothing luxurious though.
-Digital Clock 
-Intermittent Wipers 
-Power Mirrors 

*GXE (clicky): this is what you're looking for*. 
-Air Conditioning 
-AM/FM/Cassette Audio System 
-Cruise Control 
-Digital Clock 
-Intermittent Wipers 
-Power Door Locks 
-Power Mirrors 
-Power Windows

-rocker panels rust out really easily, watch for that. 
-hood/trunk latch springs can get tired. if both dont work you can get the price lowered and fix the problem for 5 bucks with a spring from the hardware store. (my hood latch was tired and would'nt pop anymore)


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

the SR only came in the 2dr ser. and the E has NO OPTIONS whatsoever....mine doesnt even have p.steering ...some problems to look out for on the ga/1.6 are the front main seals and the timing chains


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah, timing chain tensioners go out after about 100k miles or so  i can't really remember.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks this will help and yeah sounds like the GXE is the one I want are those options you listed or standard equipment.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> Thanks this will help and yeah sounds like the GXE is the one I want are those options you listed or standard equipment.


standard, or should be at least.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Tavel said:


> .
> 
> XE (clicky): mid-range. nice ammenities, nothing luxurious though.
> -Digital Clock
> ...


I wonder what happened to my 93 XE? I have non of these. ^


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

someone found an "x" and slapped it on the back of an E model? haha


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

That is funny! I was washing my car one day and the X fell off! Now I know the truth! :thumbup:


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

roflmao :cheers:


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

There was also a "Limited" for 1994. Its a GXE without airbag, tachometer or alloy wheels.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Why would one want that


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

No reason, it's just cheaper. Not real sure why Nissan made it if they already had the GXE. Anyway, it is one of the B13 trim levels.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

both my 88 and 89 didnt have any letters mega low base model im suprised the seats recline (joke)


----------



## SentraGuy101 (Nov 23, 2004)

94econobox said:


> There was also a "Limited" for 1994. Its a GXE without airbag, tachometer or alloy wheels.


"Limited" as in the 94 Limited Edition Sentra? Because if that is so, than your information is wrong...cause thats what i have and i have all three of the things that you listed, as well as an se-r bumper.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

se-r's have different bumpers? i've never compared an se-r to a normal one...got any pics?


----------



## the_new_kid (Nov 12, 2004)

I have the '92 XE and i have A/C no p/w but i do have intermitent wipers i guess there were quite a few options for the XE. What was the most common model bought?


----------



## Drupjohn (Apr 17, 2004)

the_new_kid said:


> I have the '92 XE and i have A/C no p/w but i do have intermitent wipers i guess there were quite a few options for the XE. What was the most common model bought?


What I would LOVE to find is a 2-door GXE. I have a two door XE and I'm looking to get the power window switches for a two door Sentra. Mine does not have AC and no power windows, but all the wiring is there for both so I consider my XE and unfinished GXE.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

that is probally what it is it is cheaper to use the same wiring harness and just not add the needed accesories. makes wrecking yard upgrading that much easier.


----------



## Drupjohn (Apr 17, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> that is probally what it is it is cheaper to use the same wiring harness and just not add the needed accesories. makes wrecking yard upgrading that much easier.


My problem is finding a Sentra at the yard INTACT enough to use any parts. Either the yard has stripped the parts themselves (the good parts) or someone has beat me to it.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

tiss the story of all yards that don't charge an arm and a leg. I was in my local yard awhile back it was a saturday and there was not a single 240sx in it then I went back tuesday and there was two and they were already stripped with sections of body cut out and any thing of value taken


----------



## Modemagic (May 13, 2004)

My first car was an '87 b12 four door... with an auto tranny and thats about it for options. lol It also had the passenger doorlock option.. the pass. door was keyed different from everything else in the car. Now thats security! lol


----------



## reic1900 (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a 94 XE and and now getting a 92 E. The 92 E has a 4sp manual and the 94 XE comes with a 5sp manual. (well until 5th gear stopped working) I hear there is a common problem with the 5th gear pop out (it doesn't stay in gear) or in my case doesn't even go into gear. I am assuming something with the synrco. Don't forget to keep that in mind when getting one of these cars. other that that there great!


----------



## Zero-X (Jul 12, 2007)

my 91 sentra XE has cruise control.....


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

Can a GXE not have power windows? The only option I don't have on my 93' XE is that. But there is residue on the back hatch that looks like remnants of a "G".


----------



## Nate8409 (Aug 15, 2007)

There is also an XE Limited edition with A/C and on power windows.


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a basic '93 Sentra. It doesn't indicate anywhere which model it is (E, XE, GXE); not even the title to the car lists it. I do know it has to be an E 'cause it's got nothing more than the bare necessities.

The only thing is my car doesn't match any of the features of the categories previously mentioned. Mine has A/C, power steering, power mirrors, and a digital clock, but doesn't have power windows, locks, or anything. Weird, huh?

I would strongly recommend against getting an automatic transmission; coupled with A/C, it will suck every drop of power from your car and rob your gas mileage.

Look out for rust around the weather strips around the trunk. Also, watch out for electrical bugs. The seat belt sensors in my car are shot so the warning beeper goes off randomly during driving. The dash board back lights also intermittently go out; jiggling the stick that turns on the lights fixes it. If it has cruise control, don't expect it to work; a flimsy piece of plastic that holds the gas pedal in place is most likely broken. The dome light also intermittently fails; punching the roof fixes that.

Beware of alternator problems. Nissan is notorious for having bad alternators; don't be surprised if yours fails too.


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

i have a '96 B13 XE and i only have PS


----------

